# The Master (2012)



## Sol Invictus

My all-time favorite film has a great OST. One track in particular, "Overtones", is short but the best of the bunch. Someone had suggested that it had influences of Ligeti, Pe nderecki, and Takemitsu. Could anyone point me to any pieces that are similar?


----------



## tdc

Parts of that piece (especially the last chord) sounds very reminiscent of this work by Takemitsu:

_Cassiopeia for percussion solo and orchestra _ 





Also try this Takemitsu work:

_From Me Flows What You Call Time_


----------



## Pugg

Sol Invictus said:


> My all-time favorite film has a great OST. One track in particular, "Overtones", is short but the best of the bunch. Someone had suggested that it had influences of Ligeti, Pe nderecki, and Takemitsu. Could anyone point me to any pieces that are similar?


So many Ligeti, Penderecki, and Takemitsu lovers on this site and no one helps you.
Strange.


----------



## Sol Invictus

Pugg said:


> So many Ligeti, Penderecki, and Takemitsu lovers on this site and no one helps you.
> Strange.


I guess they don't gang around the movie threads.


----------



## Zefiro Torna

Can't believe it has been 4 years and I still have to watch The Master!

To me this piece seems to "quote" Apollon Musagete, Ramifications, Atmospheres and the Threnody for Hiroshima:


----------



## Sol Invictus

Zefiro Torna said:


> Can't believe it has been 4 years and I still have to watch The Master!
> 
> To me this piece seems to "quote" Apollon Musagete, Ramifications, Atmospheres and the Threnody for Hiroshima:


Just don't go in with any expectations.


----------



## Pugg

Zefiro Torna said:


> Can't believe it has been 4 years and I still have to watch The Master!
> 
> To me this piece seems to "quote" Apollon Musagete, Ramifications, Atmospheres and the Threnody for Hiroshima:


At least you kept yourself busy, that's the good thing.


----------



## Zefiro Torna

I've already watched Inherent Vice so it's silly to not have watched this. Maybe is still too soon to watch Philip Seymour Hoffman without being depressed.


----------



## bz3

Hmmm I'll have to watch this for the soundtrack. 

To me PT Anderson is fairly hit or miss, and generally misses, but I can't deny that he is good at telling a story on its own terms and has a workmanlike feel to his directing. For that reason and the unexciting plot with its fraught premise I skipped this when it came out. But it's been a while since I've heard a genuinely good score so I suppose I've been won over.


----------



## Pugg

Zefiro Torna said:


> I've already watched Inherent Vice so it's silly to not have watched this. Maybe is still too soon to watch Philip Seymour Hoffman without being depressed.


Always time for watching Philip Seymour Hoffman.


----------



## Strange Magic

This film was very loosely inspired by the rise of Scientology, the "religion" created by L. Ron Hubbard. The book to read to learn more about this remarkable phenomenon is The Church of Scientology by Hugh Urban. There are interesting parallels between the creation of Scientology and that of the Mormon church, and I am convinced that Hubbard looked at the LDS church and said "I can do this!" The film somewhat disappointed me, despite Hoffman's usual great portrayal, in that I was hoping for more fidelity to revealing the actual course and content of Scientology but the director of the film ran it by Tom Cruise to make sure the film didn't offend one of Scientology's star disciples.

http://press.princeton.edu/titles/9515.html


----------



## Sol Invictus

Strange Magic said:


> This film was very loosely inspired by the rise of Scientology, the "religion" created by L. Ron Hubbard. The book to read to learn more about this remarkable phenomenon is The Church of Scientology by Hugh Urban. There are interesting parallels between the creation of Scientology and that of the Mormon church, and I am convinced that Hubbard looked at the LDS church and said "I can do this!" The film somewhat disappointed me, despite Hoffman's usual great portrayal, in that I was hoping for more fidelity to revealing the actual course and content of Scientology but the director of the film ran it by Tom Cruise to make sure the film didn't offend one of Scientology's star disciples.
> 
> http://press.princeton.edu/titles/9515.html


I'm not so sure if he tried not to offend the COS, the cult parts are more of a subplot IMO.


----------



## Strange Magic

Sol Invictus said:


> I'm not so sure if he tried not to offend the COS, the cult parts are more of a subplot IMO.


I saw an interview with the creator of the film, and he was some pains to explain why he thought it important to not engage Cruise's active hostility. Maybe he was attempting to ensure that he escaped the legendary Scientology legal onslaught, should the COS find the film troubling.


----------



## Sol Invictus

Strange Magic said:


> I saw an interview with the creator of the film, and he was some pains to explain why he thought it important to not engage Cruise's active hostility. Maybe he was attempting to ensure that he escaped the legendary Scientology legal onslaught, should the COS find the film troubling.


I must not have seen that interview. All I know is that he did in fact infuriate Cruise during one scene in particular in which the Master's son says he is making it all up. Apparently they're still friends but their relationship is strained. I am familiar with the COS's dishonest activities to silence their critics so I don't find PTA's reluctance surprising.


----------

